# Ok here is the cache-



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 8, 2005)

F.E.R & Co. bottle


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 8, 2005)

German-American brewing Co.


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 8, 2005)

local druggist bottle


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 8, 2005)

"Pat. U.S Pat off." bottle


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 8, 2005)

milk


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 8, 2005)

"CEO Male" milk


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 8, 2005)

Diamond Packing Co.


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 8, 2005)

1937 O-I Whiskey


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 8, 2005)

baby bottle


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 8, 2005)

Food bottle


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 8, 2005)

whiskey flask


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 8, 2005)

ale/beer bottle


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 8, 2005)

whiskey flask


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 8, 2005)

Very Crude embossing on this one


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 8, 2005)

oval bottle


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 8, 2005)

no idea what this was


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 8, 2005)

milk


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 8, 2005)

little Owens bottle


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 8, 2005)

olive green beer/ale. If this wasnt chipped it would be a beauty!!


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 8, 2005)

Prescott Stove Polish. i have one of these already but I took it anyway.


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 8, 2005)

"Lutz Bros." bottle


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 8, 2005)

cologne??


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 8, 2005)

sperm sewing machine oil..too bad it's badly chipped.


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 8, 2005)

Citrate of magnesia..I have many of these already (Very common at my dump) but never a blue one.


----------



## Bixel (Aug 8, 2005)

Nice group of bottles. They may not all be the most rare bottles ever, but they are definately great looking bottles, thats for sure!


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 8, 2005)

nices finds.  i really like the baby bottle. thanks for sharing . bill


----------



## braddboi (Aug 8, 2005)

what do the milk's say??????


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 8, 2005)

the 1st says "J.W Ferry Forks, NY" the 2nd says "CEO Male" the 3rd says "Hoehn & Sturm Hygrade Milk East Utica St."


----------



## IRISH (Aug 8, 2005)

You have some nice stuff there Digger [] .


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 8, 2005)

Wow! Great stash! I am always amazed every time I pull a bottle from the ground. You never know what you are going to find. Common or rare, I still enjoy finding the bottles/jars. 

 Matt

 Wisconsin Bottle Hunter


----------



## madman (Aug 9, 2005)

hey db like those milks! nice stuff congrats mike


----------



## madman (Aug 9, 2005)

hey that diamond packing bottle is sweet!!!  very nice mike


----------



## ronvae (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow!  Beautiful group!  I hope you have room to display them--you'll convert more collectors.  Thanx for sharing...[]


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanx all..well, being a teen, I don't really like when people go in my room[&:] but those lucky enough to sneak in could see them. As for converting, I have converted 1 kid I know[]


----------



## KentOhio (Aug 9, 2005)

I like the Diamond Packing bottle the best. The tall slender cone is a carminative balsam (something to make a person fart.)


----------



## alan23t5 (Aug 11, 2005)

ok i c where the bottle pics r lol, very very very nice finds ... that sewing bottle fluid is funny Sperm lol       i think all those bottles r cool as hell.


 alan


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 11, 2005)

thanx. Regarding the Sperm Sewing machine oil, I used to actually think..heh.  Too bad the Diamond packing scan came out wrong (if you looks closely) but Oh well. I do have to agree with Matt (Quicksilver) on digging. I just started digging very recently (Yes I'm a hypocrite..I'm sorry) and although my finds aren't spectacular ( A 1930 Perfume, 1930 Sauce, 1933 Poison and 1955 Kectchup, all O-I) I still get extremely excited whatever I find. Just never ever know what's next. It's awesome.


----------

